# Shimano Saint Bremse an Torque 2011



## carlofreeride (22. Februar 2012)

hi,
habe mir einen satz shimano saint bremsen mit 200 scheiben bestellt...vr. bremse gab es keine probleme!

am hr. ist die frage welchen adapter man braucht!? canyon weiss es nicht...canyon rahmen sind nur für avids gedacht...jetzt ist die frage ob die bremse dann überhaupt richtig kompatibel ist!!! könnte ja sein dass dann abweichungen von millimetern auftreten...

hoffe jemand hat schon die saint montiert!!! (avid elixir gehört in den müll!!!!)

vielen dank im voraus!!!

gruss


----------



## mlb (23. Februar 2012)

Hat Shimano nicht 203mm Scheiben? Meine haben das zumindest...
Damit würdest Du einen PM6 Adapter auf 203mm benötigen.

Oder korrigiert mich einer falls ich falsch liege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## motoerhead (23. Februar 2012)

oder du nimmst wie ich, eine 180er scheibe... 
die Saint hat so viel power, da merkt der otto normalbiker keinen unterschied. (mein persönliches empfinden)
schaut auch besser aus


----------



## carlofreeride (23. Februar 2012)

203mm meine ich natürlich...180 kann man machen, aber nach einer 2500 hm abfahrt nach tirano hat die elixir mich fast umgebracht...bin halt auch mit rucksack um die 100 kilo...aber dann nehme ich an dass die saint am hinterrad kein grosses problem darstellt!

vielen dank für die antworten


----------



## sundawn77 (24. Februar 2012)

@carlofreeride
Mach Dir keinen Kopf, es gibt passende Adapter auf 203mm!
Welcher genau sage ich Dir heute Abend.

Habe mich jetzt eine Woche lang erkundigt und verschiedene Infos erhalten.
Die verschiedenen Adapter waren heute in der Post, werde ich nachher testen!

Laut Shimano bzw deren Distributor Paul Lange soll es der Adapter:
E-SMMAF180PP2 sein


----------



## sundawn77 (24. Februar 2012)

FORMULA PM7 !!! Der passt perfekt!
########################


Beim Shimano SMMAF180PP2 müsste man noch mit Unterlegscheiben arbeiten!


----------



## sundawn77 (24. Februar 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ToppaHarley (9. Dezember 2012)

Hey Leute! Ich hoffe der Thread ist noch nicht ganz tot... 

Ich habe ein 2012er Torque Trailflow und wäre wegen dem Elixir-Geschisse  letzte Saison auch des Öfteren fast gestorben... 
in Shops und Foren  heißt es ja immer so schön, dass sei reine Einstellsache... Ja toll, ich  möchte aber auch nicht nach jeder Ausfahrt meine Belege anschleifen  oder sonst irgendwas... 
Naja, bald hab ich auch keinen Grund mehr mich  aufzuregen!

Hatte mir jetzt eine Shimano Zee 2013 bestellt und mir  einen Adapter von Shimano für Postmount von 7" auf 8" fürs VR dazu -  denke dieser wird dann nicht passen... Werde es trotzdem mal dranhalten  und schauen...

Meint ihr, dass der Formula PM7 ebenso mit der 2013er Zee, wie mit der oben verwendeten Saint harmoniert? 
Ich meine, die 2013er Saint und Zee sind baugleich, aber hat sich an den Aufnahmen zu dem Vormodell wohl etwas verwändert?


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Dezember 2012)

Nein.
Die Formula Adapter passen, wenn die Scheibengröße die gleiche bleibt. 
Es gibt ja 200er, 203er, 180er, 183er etc.
An den 36er FOX passen eh nur 203er ohne Adapter.


----------



## ToppaHarley (9. Dezember 2012)

Fett! 
Dann danke ich für die schnelle Antwort!
Schnell bestellen... und werde die Tage trotzdem ein Foto vom Ergebnis hochladen!


----------



## sundawn77 (9. Dezember 2012)

zu meinem Foto oben muss ich aber unbedingt noch Anmerkungen machen:

1) unter die Schraubenköpfe müssen noch konische Unterlegscheiben, um den Winkel des Adapters auszugleichen. Schraube steht dann 100% grade!
    (der Shimanoadapter ist ähnlich gebaut, auch dort muss man konische Scheiben verwenden - allerdings braucht man größere Unterlegscheiben für drunter als beim PM7)
Der PM7 erscheint mir als die sauberere Lösung.

2) wenn man noch hauchdünne Unterlegscheiben unter den Adapter legt, dann hat man eine perfekte Ausnutzung der Shimano Saint 203er Scheibe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToppaHarley (31. Dezember 2012)

Sooooo... endlich isses fertig. Auch die neue Zee sitzt jetzt perfekt mit konischen Unterlegscheiben und kleinen Scheiben unter dem Adapter.  
Vielen Dank nochmal!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (2. Januar 2013)

Hab heute meine Saint auf mein 2012er Speedzone montiert. Vorne und hinten 203er Ice Tech Scheiben. Hab hinten meinen Formula Adapter vom Slide für 180er Scheiben genommen. Passt mit etwas tricksen. 
Der Margura 26er Adapter soll bei PM7 auf 203er Scheiben auch für den Saint Sattel passen.

Bilder hab ich in mein Album gepackt, wer gucken möchte.


----------



## ToppaHarley (2. Januar 2013)

fette Sache! 
Hauptsache kein Streß mehr mit den Avid's... krich schon wiedern Föhn wenn ich nur dran denke!


----------



## ex-spo (29. Januar 2013)

Hi,

Folgendes: 

Habe ich jetzt richtig verstanden, dass die Zee/Saint Bremse nicht ohne (ich nenne es) rumgepfusche an einem Canyon Torque FRX (neues Modell) zu montieren ist? 

Ich hab mir vor kurzem einen Speedzone-Rahmen ergattert und baue mir den jetzt nach und nach auf als Freeerider. 

Eigentlich fahre ich seit Jahren Avid-Bremsen (Bis jetzt nur Code 5 und Code) und konnte mich bist jetzt nicht beklagen. Ich bin aber nich so und versuche gerne mal was Neues. Deswegen habe ich überlegt mir ne Zee zuzulegen (Saint ist mir zu teuer). Wenn ich das hier allerdings lese mit Unterlegscheiben und Adaptern von Drittherstellern dann werde ich wohl bei Avid bleiben (müssen).

Das soll übrigens keine Beleidigung eurer Handwerkskünste sein aber ich bastel ganz ungerne Sachen zusammen frei nach dem Motto "Was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht"  

Ist aber auch eine Frechheit von Canyon und/oder Shimano. Höre das erste mal, dass eine gängige Bremse nicht kompatibel mit einem gängigen Rahmen ist.

Oder hat schon jemand eine original-Lösung gefunden?

Danke schon mal für den Thread


----------



## ToppaHarley (29. Januar 2013)

finde ich witzig, dass du 2 unterlegscheiben und einen passenden adapter als rumgepfusche ansiehst 

also, wenn du nicht rumpfuschen willst und eine 200/203mm große bremsscheibe fahren möchtest, dann musst du eh eine avid bremse verbauen, da der standardmäßig von canyon dafür vorgesehene adapter eben nur für avid bremsen passt. ich denke, dass es langzeitverträge gibt zwischen canyon und sram.
ist dies nicht der fall und du willst eine 180/185mm scheibe fahren bzw. diese reicht dir aus, so kannst du meines wissens her jede gänge bremse direkt mit postmount montieren. 
allerdings solltest du auch hier mit unterlegscheiben pfuschen! btw bei jedem anderen rahmen / gabel auch, sofern nicht schon standardmäßig scheiben des herstellers beiliegen.

ride on und falls du dich für avid entscheidest, hoffe ich, dass du kein montagsmodell erwischt


----------



## ex-spo (29. Januar 2013)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> finde ich witzig, dass du 2 unterlegscheiben und einen passenden adapter als rumgepfusche ansiehst



Danke für die Antwort 

War ja nich böse gemeint. Aber es ist halt nicht "original" bzw. vom Hesteller so vorgesehen, dass man einen Adapter vom Dritthersteller nimmt und den dann mit Unterlegscheiben anpasst. Aber ich möchte mich darüber nicht streiten. Ist ja auch nur meine subjektive (und vermutlich verkorkste) Meinung. 

Ich würde gerne eine 203er Scheibe fahren...sieht einfach besser aus 

Alternativ könnte ich die Code von meinem Rocky Mountain Flatline nehmen und die an das Torque bauen und die neu gekaufte Zee an das Flatline....Bei Rocky Mountain passt die Shimano ganz sicher, da diese eigentlich nur mit Shimano gefahren werden.

Wie macht sich die Zee denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ex-spo (29. Januar 2013)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> ich denke, dass es langzeitverträge gibt zwischen canyon und sram



Und ja, irgendwie sowas wirds wohl geben
Und das nervt schon wieder


----------



## S.Tschuschke (29. Januar 2013)

Wo ist das Problem welchen Adapter man nimmt? Wenn auf nem Avid Adapter ne Code hält, sollte die Saint auch halten, oder sehr ich das falsch?!?


----------



## mssc (29. Januar 2013)

Auch bei der Avid X0 Trail sind hinten unterm Adapter Unterlagscheiben... serienmäßig... falls jemand denkt, dort gehts ohne...


----------



## ex-spo (30. Januar 2013)

Ist aber halt alles original Zubehör vom Hersteller der Bremse. Aber ist ja auch nur meine Meinung

Hat denn jemand zufällig einen direkten Vergleich von Avid Code R und Shimano Zee?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (31. Januar 2013)

ex-spo schrieb:


> Ist aber halt alles original Zubehör vom Hersteller der Bremse. Aber ist ja auch nur meine Meinung
> 
> Hat denn jemand zufällig einen direkten Vergleich von Avid Code R und Shimano Zee?



Und das Zubehör vom Hersteller (Unterlegscheiben) sind besser als die aus dem Baumarkt?!?


----------



## ToppaHarley (1. Februar 2013)

Ich kann leider noch nichts zu dem Brems-/Fadingverhalten der Shimano Zee sagen, da ich aus gesundheitlichen und wartungstechnischen Gründen meines Rades noch nicht zum ausprobieren gekommen bin. Allerdings liest man nur gutes (siehe auch Test der Shimano Saint 2013 auf MTB-News; ist ja baugleich zur Zee...). Ich gehe zuversichtig davon aus, jetzt endlich eine Streßfreie und vor allem nicht lebensgefährliche Bremse mit immer gleichbleibendem Bremsverhalten verbaut zu haben. 

Besonders gefällt mir bislang auch der Hebelweg, Druckpunkt und die kurzen ein-Finger-Bremshebel. Verarbeitung ist auch top. Ne echte Augenweide.

Nach meinem ersten ride werde ich wohl auch noch nicht allzu viel sagen können. Sollte erst nach einem Bikeparkbesuch möglich sein.


----------



## ToppaHarley (29. April 2013)

Bremskraft überragend!
kein fading, kein schleifen und quietschen! 
Top dosierbarkeit, die beste bremse die ich je hatte


----------



## woody.xanten (11. Juli 2013)

Wo hast du die Unterlegscheiben her bekommen ? Möchte mein FRX auch mit einer Saint aufrüsten.


----------



## Monsterwade (18. Juli 2013)

So, komme gerade aus dem Keller und bin super frustriert: Hab mir ne Saint
gekauft und vorne kein Problem bei der Montage. Hinten die original Elexir
ausgebaut (dazu muss man die Bremsleitung abschrauben) und die Saint
versucht zu montieren: Der Bremssattel passt nicht auf den Adapter.

Jetzt hab ich eine Saint mit Montagespuren für kapp 300 E und muss die
Elexir wieder montieren und entlüften.


----------



## woody.xanten (18. Juli 2013)

Du musst einen passenden Adapter von Schimano kaufen und selbst dann brauchst du noch Unterlegscheiben. Schau mal hier im Forum da gibt es auch noch andere Lösungen.

Gruß André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterwade (18. Juli 2013)

Werd mal bei Canyon anklopfen


----------



## woody.xanten (18. Juli 2013)

Berichte mal wenn du was raus gefunden hast.


----------



## un1e4shed (18. Juli 2013)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> So, komme gerade aus dem Keller und bin super frustriert: Hab mir ne Saint
> gekauft und vorne kein Problem bei der Montage. Hinten die original Elexir
> ausgebaut (dazu muss man die Bremsleitung abschrauben) und die Saint
> versucht zu montieren: Der Bremssattel passt nicht auf den Adapter.
> ...



Ja du Held... Andere Bremse -> anderer Adapter.... Kauf dir den richtigen Adapter dann passts auch....

Edit:

Falls du ne 203mm Scheibe fährst, dann ist das der Richtige:
http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...e--2765.html?gclid=CLWQrpDVubgCFQZc3godlHEApw

Bei ner 180er Scheibe brauchste überhaupt keinen Adapter


----------



## woody.xanten (18. Juli 2013)

Passt der auch ohne Unterlegscheiben auf dem Canyon ? Kannst du vielleicht mal ein Bild hochladen.


----------



## Monsterwade (19. Juli 2013)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Ja du Held... Andere Bremse -> anderer Adapter.... Kauf dir den richtigen Adapter dann passts auch....
> 
> Falls du ne 203mm Scheibe fährst, dann ist das der Richtige:
> http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...e--2765.html?gclid=CLWQrpDVubgCFQZc3godlHEApw
> ...



Sorry, hab noch nie andere Bremsen an einem gebrauchten Bike montiert.

Und der vorgeschlagene Adapter ist für 180 mm Scheiben und nicht für 203er.
Ich bräucht wohl PM 7 und den gibt's wohl garnicht von Shimano. Jedenfalls finde ich keinen per Google.


----------



## ToppaHarley (20. Juli 2013)

Zu den Unterlegscheiben:

Handelsübliche M6 Schrauben benötigen Handelsübliche M6 Unterlegscheiben. Meine sind knapp 2-3mm stark... Gibt es in jedem Baumarkt oder Werkzeughandel!!

...hört doch mal auf über Canyon zu meckern... an meinem Norco Aurum ist hinten auch eine 6" Postmount Aufnahme verschweisst und als ich die Zee da montieren wollte brauchte ich genauso die Unterlegscheiben... es wird wohl so sein, dass man Postmount 6" auf Postmount 8" mit den Adaptern vergrößert... das wären dann je nachdem wie man umrechnet ca. 200mm Scheibendurchmesser... Shimano verwendet aber 203mm.. logisch gelle??

Selbst die NASA hat sich bei einer geplanten Marsmission mal vertan im Umrechnen von Zoll in Zentimeter! Geil wenn es dann Milliarden kostet!!

Cheers!
Matthias


----------



## un1e4shed (20. Juli 2013)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Sorry, hab noch nie andere Bremsen an einem gebrauchten Bike montiert.
> 
> Und der vorgeschlagene Adapter ist für 180 mm Scheiben und nicht für 203er.
> Ich bräucht wohl PM 7 und den gibt's wohl garnicht von Shimano. Jedenfalls finde ich keinen per Google.



Ja hauptsache erstmal auf den Hersteller schimpfen... 

und nun zum Adapter.... 
lies dir erst mal die Artikelbeschreibung durch....


> *Der Shimano Disc Adapter SMMAR180PPA kann zur Montage verwendet werden zur*
> 
> 
> der  Vorderrad Scheibenbremse mit 180 mm Scheibe an Gabeln mit Post Mount 6 Scheibenbremsaufnahme
> ...


----------



## Monsterwade (31. Juli 2013)

Hab jetzt den Formular PM7 Adapter montiert: Pass super. 
Unterlegscheiben unter dem Adapter waren nicht nötig.

Allerdings hat die Saint zwei gravierende Mängel:
1. Der Leerweg der Bremshebel sind recht gross und lassen sich nicht verstellen.
2. Der Druckpunkt ist sehr schwammig und wird durch Entlüften mit allen Tricks nicht besser.

Ob die Bremspower auf längeren Abfahrten stimmt muss noch erfahren werden.

Hier die Saint mit Formula PM 7 Adapter (Sorry für die schlechte Händy-Foto-Qualität):




Gruss
Monster


----------



## speichenquaeler (2. August 2013)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Allerdings hat die Saint zwei gravierende Mängel:
> 1. Der Leerweg der Bremshebel sind recht gross und lassen sich nicht verstellen.
> 2. Der Druckpunkt ist sehr schwammig und wird durch Entlüften mit allen Tricks nicht besser.
> 
> ...


 

Ohh doch...genau die Druckpunktverstellung ist das was die Saint der Zee vorraus hat. Ich hab die Saint auch an meinem 13er Torque und die hat mich noch nie mit Fading oder einem schwammigen Druckpunkt enttäuscht. Die Saint ist meiner Meinung nach die derzeit beste Gravity-Bremse...

Wie entlüftest Du? Was für ein Hydrauliköl verwendest Du?...es kann schon mal sein, dass beim Kürzen der Leitung ein Blässchen Luft in die Leitung kommt und dann sich hartnäckig in einer Ecke des Ausgleichbehälters hält und das schwammige Gefühl verursacht.

Da kann Entlüften nach oben mit Vakkuumpumpe helfen. Ich habe das mal mit einer Ölabsaugpumpe fürs Auto gemacht...war ganz schon fix...die Pumpe zog so 400 ml die Minute...da kannste sicher sein, das wirklich ganz schnell die Luft raus ist...

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterwade (6. August 2013)

@ speichenquaeler: Hab beim Entlüften doch nicht alle Tricks angewandt. An eine Vakuumpumpe
hab ich nicht gedacht. Hab mit der Befüll-Spritze versucht ein möglichst "hohes" Vakuum zu erzeugen. 
An eine elektrisch betriebene Pumpe kommt das allerdings nicht ran.

Als Flüssigkeit hab ich original Shimano-Bremsflüssigkeit verwendet.

Nächste Woche geht's in die Berge. Dann wird sich's zeigen, wie gut die Bremse meine 90 kg verkraftet.
Am langen Leerweg des Bremshebels wird sich wohl nichts ändern :-(

Gruss
Monster


----------



## cxfahrer (7. August 2013)

Der lange Leerweg ist dem Übersetzungsverhältnis geschuldet. 
Da gewöhnt man sich dran.
Was du versuchen kannst, ist, die Beläge näher an die Scheibe zu stellen, indem du bei ausgebautem Rad die Bremse 1-2mal betätigst.

Mich (93kg) bremst die ZEE jedenfalls unter allen Bedingungen bei 203-180 zuverlässig ab, und Umsetzen etcpp geht alles super.


----------



## Monsterwade (26. August 2013)

So, nach einem Freeride-Alpcross (Riezlern - Riva) mit über 15.000 Abwärtsmetern hat sich
die Saint bestens bewährt: Kein Fading, kein Leistungsverlust, immer eine gleichbleibende
Bremsleistung. Absolut super.
Auch die nötigte Handkraft lag selbst bei langen, seilen Abfahrten war mit einem Finger immer
locker zu bewerkstelligen.
Allerdings fressen die original Shimano Kunststoff-Bremsbeläge die original verbauten Avid-
Bremsscheibe auf. Ein Satz Shimano Ice-Scheiben sind bestellt.

Fazit: Eine superstarke Bremse mit einem etwas langen Leerweg des Bremshebels. 
Aber wie cxfahrer schon notierte: Alles eine Gewöhnungssache )


----------



## janmerker (12. Oktober 2013)

Hi Leute,

heute Vormittag kam ein schönes DHL-Päckchen mit 2 Zee Bremsen drin.
Beim Anbauen merkte ich, wie vorher schon öfters erwähnt, dass auch der mitgelieferte Adapter nicht an den Torque Rahmen passt.

Habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, dass ich einen PM7 Adapter von Shimano, oder noch besser von Formular benötige, um die ZEE mit 203er Scheibe zu fahren?

An meiner 66er Bomber passte es mit etwa 1,5mm dicken Unterlegscheiben.
wie kann ich die perfekte Unterlagsscheibengröße ermitteln? Möchte keine Auflagefläche der Beläge auf die Scheibe verschwenden.

lg, Jan


----------



## Thiel (12. Oktober 2013)

Du machst einen Strich mit einem Edding auf die Scheibe und bremst 2-3 mal.
Rest erklärt sich von selbst.


----------



## ToppaHarley (12. Oktober 2013)

Hey Jan!
schau dir mein gepostetes Foto an. Du brauchst diesen Formula Adapter auf jeden Fall... 
LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andreasweiland (19. Oktober 2013)

Hi,
Ich fahre ebenfalls ein Torque trailflow von 2012 und möchte meine Saint korrekt montieren. Funzt der Formula Adapter mit den 200er Avid scheiben oder brauche ich unbedingt die 203er ? Den Sattel vorne habe ich ohne Adapter oder Unterlegscheiben direkt auf die Gabelaufnahme geschraubt (Fox 36 Float fit RC2) ist das richtig?


----------



## ToppaHarley (19. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab es nicht ausprobiert mit ner 200er avid scheibe... ich würde lieber die 203mm von shimano verwenden... wobei du dann mit 200mm dann evtl auf die unterlegscheiben verzichten kannst


----------



## andreasweiland (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich habs jetzt auch hinbekommen


----------



## ToppaHarley (24. Oktober 2013)

andreasweiland schrieb:


> Ich habs jetzt auch hinbekommen



Sehr schick!! 
...und was hast du jetzt für Scheiben verwendet? Sind das die 200mm Avid? Wünsche dir viel Spaß mit den  guten Shimanos. Hab meine Zee mittlerweile an meinem Norco Aurum und am Torque eine XT. Von den Aufnahmen her gleich. Beide sehr geil und ich möchte nichts anderes mehr fahren


----------



## andreasweiland (24. Oktober 2013)

Richtig, es sind die 200er Avid Scheiben . Ich werde die noch bis zur Verschleißgrenze fahren und mir dann evtl. die 203er Shimano Scheiben kaufen. Ich bin richtig froh, dass ich auf Saint umgestiegen bin. Avid ist für mich (vorerst) gestorben


----------



## andreasweiland (9. November 2013)

Hi leute  

Ich hab heute die 203er 6 loch ice tec scheiben montiert und da waren noch so längliche blättchen dabei. wofür sind die?


----------



## Thiel (9. November 2013)

Anleitung gelesen ?

http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...01/SI-0095A-001-ENG_v1_m56577569830667770.PDF


----------



## kingfrett (9. November 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Anleitung gelesen ?



Bei allen in letzter Zeit von mir gekauften aktuellen Shimano-Produkten (Zee-Bremse, SLX Shifter, Umwerfer, Schaltwerk) waren nur noch Wischi-Waschi "geh zum Fachhändler, sonst selber Schuld-" Zettel dabei. Die dafür aber in gefühlt 375 Sprachen.

Selbst unter techdocs.shimano.com gibts keine aktuellen (sondern nur ältere) Anleitungen.

[Klug********rmodus: ON]
Das von Dir verlinkte Techdoc bezieht sich im Übrigen auf die alte Ausführung, bei der man die Nasen noch hochbiegen musste. Bei neuen Scheiben funktioniert die Schraubenhemmung komplett anders: Die Schrauben sind von unten verzahnt und die Bleche haben werksseitig hochgebogene Nasen die in die Zähne eingreifen.
[Klug********rmodus: OFF]


----------



## andreasweiland (9. November 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Anleitung gelesen ?
> 
> http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...01/SI-0095A-001-ENG_v1_m56577569830667770.PDF



Wenn ich in der Anleitung was gefunden hätte, dann hätte ich nicht gefragt! 

Danke für die schnellen Antworten


----------



## kingfrett (9. November 2013)

andreasweiland schrieb:


> Wenn ich in der Anleitung was gefunden hätte, dann hätte ich nicht gefragt!
> 
> Danke für die schnellen Antworten



Welche Ausführung der Bleche hast Du denn? Oder besser gefragt, sind die Schrauben unten verzahnt? Wenn ja, müssten die Bleche um die Schraubenlöcher herum, eine Reihe hochgebogener Nasen haben. Die Seite gehört nach oben, damit sie in die Verzahnung der Schrauben eingreifen kann.

Also: Alle Schrauben wieder raus, unter jeweils 2 son Blech, wie gesagt mit den Nasen zu den Schrauben, Schrauben wieder rein, über Kreuz anziehen, fertig! Demontage ist ziemlich nervig, da man ja irgendwie die Nasen herunterdrücken muß um die Schrauben lösen zu können.

Das Ganze hat irgendwie was von Hosenträgern *und* Gürtel, da auf den Schrauben auch noch Schraubensicherung aufgetragen ist. Aber da es sich um ein absolut lebenswichtiges Bauteil handelt, kanns im Prinzip nicht sicher genug sein.

Solltest Du die alte Ausführung bekommen haben, sprich die mit platten Blechen und (fast) dreieckigen Schrauben, gehst Du analog vor, mußt nur am Ende an jeder Schraube eine Aussenkante des Blechs so hochbiegen, daß sie flach gegen eine der Flachseiten der Schraube liegt, diese also am Verdrehen hindert. 

Btw, das ist die alte Ausführung:

https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p1573_Befestigungsset-Disc-.html

Und das die neue:

https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p28524_Bremsscheibe-SM-RT86-6-Loch-fuer-Saint--XT-.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andreasweiland (9. November 2013)

Danke für diese Ausführliche Anleitung  
Ich habe die "fertig" Variante mit Zähnchen an den Schraubenköpfen.


----------



## ninja23 (20. Juli 2014)

Hallo, sorry das ich den Thread hier nochmal ausgrabe, aber gibt es eventuell eine günstigere Variante von dem Formula Adapter?
Hab auf die schnelle nur Angebote zu um die 20€ gefunden...
Hab mir die Shimano ZEE zugelegt und würde diese gerne auf meinem Torque Trailflow 2011 montieren.


----------



## ToppaHarley (20. Juli 2014)

... Also ich wüsste keine, musst du wohl in den sauren Apfel beißen und in den leider wirklich etwas teuer geratenen Adapter investieren. Funktioniert damit ja immerhin top!!


----------



## ninja23 (21. Juli 2014)

Ok, danke, dann bestelle ich mal


----------



## grobi59 (21. Juli 2014)

Du könntest einen Magura QM6 Adapter plus 1,5mm Unterlegscheiben nehmen.


----------



## Gapstar85 (17. November 2014)

Hallo,
Benötige ich, falls ich 2 203er ice tech verbaue, auch 2 PM 7 Adapter? 
Danke für Infos!


----------



## Milarepa (8. Februar 2015)

http://si.shimano.com/#

Hier gibts richtige Anleitungen.

Empfehlenswert ist diese:

http://si.shimano.com/php/download.php?file=pdf/dm/DM-GN0001-09-GER.pdf

Ich finde die ZEE und Saint übrigens auch super, trotz etwas Übergewicht.


----------

